# estimate price for the Barudan 4 head machine



## maria82 (May 15, 2015)

Hi,

I been looking into embroidery for a few months now and just wondering what sort of price range is a new Barudan 4 head machine? I tried contacting the supplier but there away until next week.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

$42000 to $44000. For about $4 to $6 grand more you can go up to the 6 head which would make more sense for the money.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

I agree unless u have a space crunch the 6 head is the best deal for the money 2 extra head is 30% more production and the additional 5k it's the cheapest heads u will ever buy. We where 44k on a 4 head and 49 on the 6head we also got great discount on new Wilcom software


----------



## maria82 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks guys think im going to go with something a little cheaper lol


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

maria82 said:


> Thanks guys think im going to go with something a little cheaper lol


Are you going with a smaller machine or a different brand?


----------



## maria82 (May 15, 2015)

EmbroidTek said:


> Are you going with a smaller machine or a different brand?


looking at either a 1 or 2 head machine not sure on the brand yet


----------

